# Some advice please



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Dear All,

I thought i put a message here yesterday evening but cant see to find it however here we go again, we are up for donor eggs and CRM in London have found us a match but DW auntie flow is late, we did a pregnancy test yestrday and that showed negative, its about 10 days late now, can they induce her to have a period, we are starting to get a little nervous now and dont want to mess up our chances, what can be done and is this usual, maybe stress has played a part, any clues guidance will be appreciated.

Thanks

Dell Boy


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

hi Dell Boy,

I think your original post is a bit further down the page.

There are drugs that your dw can be given to bring on her period.  Best of luck with your treatment  

Pippi xx


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Pippi,

We thought that we might have concieved naturally but the test showed negative, she is showing all the signs of her period being due but i think she is stressing out becuase it is late, her scan is later this afternoon, i'll keep you updated.

Regards

Ray


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh yes I've been there!  When you want her to arrive she doesn't but when you need her to stay away she comes early    Fingers crossed for either AF to arrive or for your DWs scan to show a happy surprise  

P x


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi All,

DW just went to clinic becuase her period has not arrived and donor is found and ready, spoke to her briefly and she said that they had put her back on the pill and to go back in two weeks, why would they do that, is this common, we have done a preg test and that was negative, could this just be a blip or some kind of stress thing?

Has anyone had similar experience?

Thanks

DellBoy


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, just put another post on the thread, spoke to her briefly, she is driving, they put her back on the pill and said to go back in two weeks, why would they do that? Is that common, never missed one as far as i know however she did go and see a lady who eases pain through use of the feet, sorry cannot remember name of that practice, anyone whilst she was treating her for back pain not connected she realigned her hormones, could i be looking for reasons here or could this be a strong possibly that this has affected her, the treatment the lady did was effective for her back and shoulders and she could feel the manipulation through the feet happening almost immediaetly, sorry just remember it was a reflexogolist,

Thanks

Dell Boy


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

yep, it's common practice to use the pill to control cycles prior to treatment.  Seems odd when you're actually trying to get pregnant doesn't it!

P


----------

